
Show HN: Hydra – Full Stack Billing, Payment, Provisioning and Mediation Software - dkoplovich
http://www.hydra-billing.com/
======
dkoplovich
Hydra is a full-stack billing software that helps businesses save money on
implementation and system support while growing revenue, increasing ARPU and
keeping hold on subscribers. Multiple marketing-oriented opportunities
available including promotions, groups and personal discounts.

Rich analytics functions make user base segmentation simple and effective.
With Hydra you can offer each group of subscribers an individual pricing plan,
create loyalty programs either out of the box or according to your
specifications, reducing churn and increasing revenue.

------
dkoplovich
Considering that market prices for billing+provisioning+mediation system
usually start at 100k$ (without implementation costs), it's not that much.
Anyway, thanks for the upvoting.

------
fiatjaf
Upvoted because I think it is a good idea for a product without alternatives
in the market.

However, I will not pay that price.

